# Livestock Guardian Dog (LGD) & Herding / Working Dog Breeds Listing



## elevan

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM me


*Breed List of Livestock Guardian Dogs:*


> Abruzzese Mastiff
> Akbash Dog
> * Anatolian Shepherd Dog*
> Armenian Gampr dog
> Bucovina Shepherd Dog
> Carpathian Shepherd Dog
> Co de Castro Laboreiro
> Caucasian Shepherd Dog (Caucasian Ovcharka)
> Central Asia Shepherd Dog
> Co de Gado Transmontano
> Co da Serra da Estrela
> Dogo Sardesco
> *Great Pyrenees*
> Greek Shepherd Dog
> Himalayan Sheepdog or Bhote kukur
> *Kangal Dog*
> Karakachan Dog
> Karst Shepherd (Kraki Ovčar)
> Komondor
> Kuvasz
> Leonberger
> Maremma Sheepdog
> Mioritic
> Perro Majorero
> Polish Tatra Mountain Sheepdog (Polski Owczarek Podhalański)
> Pyrenean Mastiff
> Rafeiro do Alentejo
> Sage Koochee
> arplaninac
> Slovak cuvac (Slovensk čuvač)
> South Russian Ovcharka
> Spanish Mastiff
> Tibetan Mastiff
> Tornjak (Bosnian and Herzegovinian - Croatian Shepherd Dog)
> *Turkish Boz Shepherd*


*Herding / Working Dog Breeds*


> ALPINE SHEPHERD DOG    Alpenhuetehund (in German)
> ALTDEUTSCHER SCHAEFERHUND / ALTDEUTSCHER HUETEHUND
> APPENZELLER MOUNTAIN DOG
> AUSTRALIAN CATTLE DOG
> AUSTRALIAN KELPIE
> AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD
> AUSTRALIAN STUMPY TAIL CATTLE DOG
> BASQUE SHEPHERD
> BEARDED COLLIE
> BEAUCERON
> BELGIANS
> BELGIAN LAEKENOIS
> BELGIAN MALINOIS
> BELGIAN SHEEPDOG (GROENENDAEL)
> BELGIAN TERVUREN
> BERGAMASCO SHEEPDOG
> BERGER PICARD
> BERNESE MOUNTAIN DOG
> BLUE LACY
> *BORDER COLLIE*
> BOUVIER DES ARDENNES
> BOUVIER DES FLANDRES
> BRIARD
> CANAAN DOG
> Co Da Serra de Aries (PORTUGUESE SHEEPDOG)
> Co De Fila De So Miguel (AZORES CATTLE DOG)
> CAREA LEONES
> *CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG*
> CATALONIAN SHEEPDOG (GOS D'ATURA)
> CHODSKY PES, or BOHEMIAN SHEPHERD
> COLLIE (ROUGH AND SMOOTH)
> COOLIE
> CROATIAN SHEEPDOG
> CUR BREEDS
> DUTCH SHEPHERD
> ENGLISH SHEPHERD
> ENTLEBUCHER SENNENHUND
> GERMAN COOLIE
> GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
> GREATER SWISS MOUNTAIN DOG
> ICELANDIC SHEEPDOG
> KOOLIE
> LANCASHIRE HEELER
> LAPPHUNDS (FINNISH LAPPHUND, LAPPONIAN HERDER, SWEDISH LAPPHUND)
> McNAB
> MINIATURE AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD
> MUDI
> NEW ZEALAND HEADING DOG
> NEW ZEALAND HUNTAWAY
> NORWEGIAN BUHUND
> OLD ENGLISH SHEEPDOG
> OLD FARM COLLIE/FARM SHEPHERD
> OLD GERMAN SHEPHERD
> OVELHEIRO GAUCHO
> PASTOR GARAFIANO
> PICARDY SHEPHERD
> POLSKI OWCZAREK NIZINNY (POLISH LOWLAND SHEEPDOG)
> PORTUGUESE SHEEPDOG
> PULI
> PUMI
> PYRENEAN SHEPHERD
> ROTTWEILER METZGERHUND
> SAMOYED
> SAVOY SHEPHERD/BERGER DE SAVOIE
> SCHAPENDOES
> SCHNAUZER
> SMITHFIELD
> *SHETLAND SHEEPDOG*
> SHILOH SHEPHERD
> SPANISH WATER DOG
> SWEDISH VALLHUND
> WELSH CORGI, CARDIGAN
> WELSH CORGI, PEMBROKE
> WELSH SHEEPDOG
> WHITE SHEPHERD, SWISS WHITE SHEPHERD


----------



## 77Herford

Several of these dogs aren't recognized breeds.  I know dogs pretty well and I haven't heard of many of these breeds.  I don't know if all these would be good for protecting ones herds, some would be good for herding.


----------



## elevan

There are breeds on that list that are very common in other countries.  Remember that the forum is an international one


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

How about Border Collies and Australian Sheperds?


----------



## Pumpkinpup

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> How about Border Collies and Australian Sheperds?


I think those are more of a herding dog only, not a guardian for livestock  That is most likely the reason they are not listed.


----------



## elevan

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Border Collies and Australian Sheperds?
> 
> 
> 
> I think those are more of a herding dog only, not a guardian for livestock  That is most likely the reason they are not listed.
Click to expand...

Correct - this list is purely guardian dogs.  

I suppose at some point we may want to add farm working dogs as a list and point of discussion.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Pumpkinpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Border Collies and Australian Sheperds?
> 
> 
> 
> I think those are more of a herding dog only, not a guardian for livestock  That is most likely the reason they are not listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct - this list is purely guardian dogs.
> 
> I suppose at some point we may want to add farm working dogs as a list and point of discussion.
Click to expand...


A new list for you Elevan...


----------



## elevan

Considering the line of work that I used to do, lists are easy.  What am I finding a little harder?  Getting volunteers to build breed pages  

I need volunteers to build LGD breed pages, if anyone is interested please let me know via PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkinpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those are more of a herding dog only, not a guardian for livestock  That is most likely the reason they are not listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - this list is purely guardian dogs.
> 
> I suppose at some point we may want to add farm working dogs as a list and point of discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A new list for you Elevan...
Click to expand...

Excuse me 77.  (Waiting for the giggles to stop)

Don't YOU have new puppies?  And what are they doing right now other than peeing your your lambs heads?  

Why don't you volunteer?

(cricket sound)


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - this list is purely guardian dogs.
> 
> I suppose at some point we may want to add farm working dogs as a list and point of discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new list for you Elevan...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me 77.  (Waiting for the giggles to stop)
> 
> Don't YOU have new puppies?  And what are they doing right now other than peeing your your lambs heads?
> 
> Why don't you volunteer?
> 
> (cricket sound)
Click to expand...

Well aren't we brave to say that...  Oh I don't do anything, I just lay around all day on my Full Scale farm.  Maybe Ms. Research could chip in with her three bunnies.

Silence
:/


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new list for you Elevan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me 77.  (Waiting for the giggles to stop)
> 
> Don't YOU have new puppies?  And what are they doing right now other than peeing your your lambs heads?
> 
> Why don't you volunteer?
> 
> (cricket sound)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well aren't we brave to say that...  Oh I don't do anything, I just lay around all day on my Full Scale farm.  Maybe Ms. Research could chip in with her three bunnies.
> 
> Silence
> :/
Click to expand...

Already did   Doing "Californian" Rabbits.  Already got a very nice forum member to volunteer rabbit pics too.  

And so busy?  All those threads with smileys wars in them?


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me 77.  (Waiting for the giggles to stop)
> 
> Don't YOU have new puppies?  And what are they doing right now other than peeing your your lambs heads?
> 
> Why don't you volunteer?
> 
> (cricket sound)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't we brave to say that...  Oh I don't do anything, I just lay around all day on my Full Scale farm.  Maybe Ms. Research could chip in with her three bunnies.
> 
> Silence
> :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already did   Doing "Californian" Rabbits.  Already got a very nice forum member to volunteer rabbit pics too.
> 
> And so busy?  All those threads with smileys wars in them?
Click to expand...

Don't even get me started on these Show Rabbits.  Yes, they are cute animals and I'm sure good pets.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't we brave to say that...  Oh I don't do anything, I just lay around all day on my Full Scale farm.  Maybe Ms. Research could chip in with her three bunnies.
> 
> Silence
> :/
> 
> 
> 
> Already did   Doing "Californian" Rabbits.  Already got a very nice forum member to volunteer rabbit pics too.
> 
> And so busy?  All those threads with smileys wars in them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't even get me started on these Show Rabbits.  Yes, they are cute animals and I'm sure good pets.
Click to expand...

"Californian" Rabbits, though can be shown, are Meat Rabbits.    Yes my "little guys" are cute pets, but Californians have a dual purpose.  I'm really glad I volunteered.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## elevan

I've added a listing of Herding / Working dogs to the OP.  Thank you to members who have volunteered to work on breed pages!


----------



## crazyland

The Altdeutcher Schaeferhund in Germany is basicly a Long haired GSD or a GSD working on a farm.
I have had three of them myself, two long haired and one stock. 
The SV is now accepting long haired GSD and the term "Altdeutcher" is disappearing.


----------



## elevan

crazyland said:
			
		

> The Altdeutcher Schaeferhund in Germany is basicly a Long haired GSD or a GSD working on a farm.
> I have had three of them myself, two long haired and one stock.
> The SV is now accepting long haired GSD and the term "Altdeutcher" is disappearing.


If you'd like to volunteer to do a page for them just shoot me a PM


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Considering the line of work that I used to do, lists are easy.  What am I finding a little harder?  Getting volunteers to build breed pages
> 
> I need volunteers to build LGD breed pages, if anyone is interested please let me know via PM.  Thanks!


how detailed do you want the breed pages to be? do you want pictures too with the  information?


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the line of work that I used to do, lists are easy.  What am I finding a little harder?  Getting volunteers to build breed pages
> 
> I need volunteers to build LGD breed pages, if anyone is interested please let me know via PM.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> how detailed do you want the breed pages to be? do you want pictures too with the  information?
Click to expand...

Pictures are an important part of the page.  Pages should be as detailed as possible.  And all material needs to be copyright free...meaning that it has to be your words and your pictures (or you have to obtain permission and give credit for those pictures that are not yours).

If you want to volunteer just shoot me a PM


----------



## stephankhon

Nice list you have provided here.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the line of work that I used to do, lists are easy.  What am I finding a little harder?  Getting volunteers to build breed pages
> 
> I need volunteers to build LGD breed pages, if anyone is interested please let me know via PM.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> how detailed do you want the breed pages to be? do you want pictures too with the  information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures are an important part of the page.  Pages should be as detailed as possible.  And all material needs to be copyright free...meaning that it has to be your words and your pictures (or you have to obtain permission and give credit for those pictures that are not yours).
> 
> If you want to volunteer just shoot me a PM
Click to expand...


----------



## redtailgal

77....still waiting on your breed pages..........


----------



## elevan

I'm still waiting on the submission of a lot of promised breeds (across all species) pages from those who did volunteer.  Hint hint  
Please don't forget about them.  If for some reason you can no longer do your page, please let me know


----------



## redtailgal

I am working on one now. Ok well, not at this very moment.  Was taking a break for a minute.

I'll shut up and get back to work.............


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am working on one now. Ok well, not at this very moment.  Was taking a break for a minute.
> 
> I'll shut up and get back to work.............



Em I am still thinking I will probably tackle some after the first of the year. I am hoping 2012 will be so much better than 2011 well at least till December 21,2012.


----------



## elevan

December 21,2012?  Isn't that when the world is supposed to come to an end?  Again?  

Just PM me when you want to tackle some pages


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> December 21,2012?  Isn't that when the world is supposed to come to an end?  Again?
> 
> Just PM me when you want to tackle some pages


yeah, something like that .

ok, I will


----------



## KJ4SGU

I know we have a pitbull/rottweiler mix that grew up around our chickens, and she has been their guardian since. Pitt bulls are working dogs, and if bred properly and not overly inbred, they are great protectors, loyal and very gentle. Plus you wont ever have to worry bout someone or something getting the herd and making it away with all limbs


----------



## elevan

KJ4SGU said:
			
		

> I know we have a pitbull/rottweiler mix that grew up around our chickens, and she has been their guardian since. Pitt bulls are working dogs, and if bred properly and not overly inbred, they are great protectors, loyal and very gentle. Plus you wont ever have to worry bout someone or something getting the herd and making it away with all limbs


Thank you for sharing your experience.  Any dog under the right circumstances and temperament could serve the purpose of protecting a farm's herd / flock.  Rotts were once used (and still are in some areas) to herd cattle I believe.  Much of that instinct has been bred out of them though here in the states.


----------



## chickenzoo

I have 5 Great Pyrs that guard my farm... if you still need something. I'm afraid that is the only LGD experience I have.......


----------



## boothcreek

We had South Russian Ovcharkas(in russia also known as "wolf Killers") for 14 yrs. People think Comodors are a difficult agressive breed, they have never met a South Russian, very difficult dogs to compromise with(there is no "training" just compromises..). 
One has to be very intense with socializing these since humans are on their hitlist like any other predators(in russia predation by fellow humans is worse then from animals), you put 1 foot on the property without being invided by a human pack member you are dead meat. 
The instinctivly go for the throat too, they wont chew your arm or leg. 
Also if you had been invited in once doesn't mean you are a "friend" and can let yourself in.(our mailman of 10 yrs in Germany learned that the hard way the day he let himself in the gate to deliver a parcel without waiting for us to meet him, luckily our south russian was "friendly", since thru the fence she really liked the guy but coming in was invasion, she just cornered him with her teeth bared until we "rescued" him. Poor Guy had even peed himself  needless to say he never did it again )

We were glad our female we brought with us to north america was 10 yrs old already and starting to slow down. Because lo and behold visitors just come right to the front door and ignore the "beware of dog" signs.....

She lived til she was 14, great dog with the family and anyone we deemed as "friends". Kids/Babies are treated like royalty by these dogs, wether they are human or animal kids they are coddled endlessly. 

But like most LGD breeds very independant minded. 
I use to Show her in the Junior dog classes when I was 7+8 yrs old and she was very patient with the routines, more then she would be with an adult. She had enough she just planted her butt down and was like an unmovable polar bear like rock(I remember trying to shove this dog thats 3 - 4 times my size back on her feet, fun afternoons those were).

My mother showed her a couple times too, she was the first south russian that judges could actually handle(usually they let the owner do it due to the stranger agression of the breed and observe from a distance), that took good 4 yrs of training tho for stangers to be able to check teeth and build. 

I miss this breed(even with it being so difficult) but here in north america there would be too much trouble with humans and this breed I think, mainly cause there are a lot of ignorant people. Lots of people like to just "drop-in" and can't read a dogs body language when it counts.....(aka stay in the car until we invite you into our home).

My mom is still toying with the Idea of bringing 2 pups over from a breederfriend in russia.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I understand that working breeds are not LGD's, but why is a Samoyed on the list? They are sled dogs that have nothing to do with livestock... ?  I can do the Samoyed page for you I used to breed them. *


----------



## Karma

Actually Samoyeds were originally bred to herd reindeer in addition to pulling sleds and can compete in herding events with nearly all major breed clubs.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Ahh, herding. I knew about the reindeer in their past, that makes more sense. I was thinking guardians and Sammys are definitely not guardians.   Duh moment. *


----------



## Jake

Pumpkinpup said:


> I think those are more of a herding dog only, not a guardian for livestock  That is most likely the reason they are not listed.


 They are listed, and are used in that capacity just as something that they do along with herding I took a pair of English Shepherds to Samaria, Israel and trained them with sheep, both take an active part in guarding the sheep.


----------



## LittleFarmLife

is there a list of Herd Guardian Dogs that are also good family dogs?


----------



## MsDeb

Have been looking at Great Pyrenees rescue sites and it seems like is very little to offer in our area.  I feel very strongly about adopting rescue dogs if at all possible.  How difficult is it to find an experienced goat guardian dog?


----------



## goatgurl

don't know where you are MsDeb but there are some folks across the way from me that rescue GP.   Dan and Paula Lane of Shady Point, ok.  you might try contacting them


----------



## babsbag

Please be careful in rescuing a GP and expecting it to be a suitable guardian. You will find some that are, some times people have to sell the farm or the livestock and get rid of the dogs, but many times these dogs are just displaced "pets" that have no idea what they are supposed to do in a barnyard. Or worse yet, they were being used as guardians and were either not trained correctly and left to their own devices and were actually harming the livestock or they just don't have the temperament for the job. 

Being a Great Pyrenees does not necessarily make a dog a suitable LGD. I admire your desire to get a rescue but it may come at a large emotional cost for you and the dog if it doesn't work.


----------



## MsDeb

babsbag said:


> Being a Great Pyrenees does not necessarily make a dog a suitable LGD. I admire your desire to get a rescue but it may come at a large emotional cost for you and the dog if it doesn't work.



Thank you. That makes a lot of sense.  We're not in a hurry and I'll continue to research.  I'll probably be back with more questions.


----------



## MsDeb

goatgurl said:


> don't know where you are MsDeb but there are some folks across the way from me that rescue GP.   Dan and Paula Lane of Shady Point, ok.  you might try contacting them


FYI, I found an old website on them that says they no longer rescue, breed or sell GP.  They do, however, seem to have some good information posted.  (But what do I know.)


----------



## LittleFarmLife

We have been looking at the possibility of a Bernese Mountain Dig for an LGD. Is there any possibility that this animal would be a good family pet as well or do we need to separate working pets from family pets?


----------



## Baymule

A working dog is still a dog. It needs to know how to behave and accept your other pets. Having said that, I have to keep my GP and my Australian Shepherd separate because they hate each other. They both "own" me and the Aussie snapped at The Queen. Wrong. Thing. To. Do. The fight was on and ever since they hate each other. If you start with a puppy, it should learn what belongs to you and accept it. My GP was a 10 month problem dog, (she's 5 now) except for hating the Aussie, she's perfect. (the Aussie will still snarl at the GP through the patio glass doors)

Integrate them from the start, LGD's are smart. A Bernese Mountain dog is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Southern by choice

LittleFarmLife said:


> We have been looking at the possibility of a Bernese Mountain Dig for an LGD. Is there any possibility that this animal would be a good family pet as well or do we need to separate working pets from family pets?



Although the BMD is a working dog it is generally not used as a Livestock Guardian. Their size alone is a disadvantage at 23-27 inches tall. They are used more today as carting dogs, also seen in herding or driving cattle and agility work. They are great farmdogs however. Their wiring is simply not the same as a LGD breed.
Their short lifespan is also a concern. Average age 8 years. Some as short lived as 6 years. Prone to cancers and bone issues.

I love this breed of dog and find them to be not just beautiful animals but wonderful companions! As a farm-dog I think they are great but as a LGD I personally would never recommend them.

Our working LGD's respect our family dogs because they are trained to. They are all protective of our farm-dog. Having said that I do have one pyr (Female) that hates our GSD (German Shepherd Dog).

 They use to be buddies until the GSD and one of our goats developed a game of run up and down the fence and play.
My F pyr does not tolerate the GSD "on" the fence. She now has zero tolerance for the GSD and although the GSD has superior bite strength and is fast as can be the F Pyr could kill her in a minute. She simply "chooses" not to. Our Anatolian Female also does not like the GSD on the fence and is fierce to keep her off. Yet, if the toli is brought out of her field she gets along just fine with the GSD.

My newest toli a 6 month male does NOT like the farm-dog and is showing his dominance over her. However because all of our parent stock protect the farm-dog and respect her they in turn bring swift correction to the new pup for intimidating the farm-dog.

Different scenarios with different dogs. We do not allow our farm-dog or GSD to go into any of the livestock fields. PERIOD.
We do bring all of our LGD's out of their fields and into the house. They get house time on the weekends. Dividing the days and the teams...for special off duty time and family time. We LOVE our LGD's!


----------



## LittleFarmLife

Southern by choice said:


> Although the BMD is a working dog it is generally not used as a Livestock Guardian. Their size alone is a disadvantage at 23-27 inches tall. They are used more today as carting dogs, also seen in herding or driving cattle and agility work. They are great farmdogs however. Their wiring is simply not the same as a LGD breed.
> Their short lifespan is also a concern. Average age 8 years. Some as short lived as 6 years. Prone to cancers and bone issues.
> 
> I love this breed of dog and find them to be not just beautiful animals but wonderful companions! As a farm-dog I think they are great but as a LGD I personally would never recommend them.
> 
> Our working LGD's respect our family dogs because they are trained to. They are all protective of our farm-dog. Having said that I do have one pyr (Female) that hates our GSD (German Shepherd Dog).
> 
> They use to be buddies until the GSD and one of our goats developed a game of run up and down the fence and play.
> My F pyr does not tolerate the GSD "on" the fence. She now has zero tolerance for the GSD and although the GSD has superior bite strength and is fast as can be the F Pyr could kill her in a minute. She simply "chooses" not to. Our Anatolian Female also does not like the GSD on the fence and is fierce to keep her off. Yet, if the toli is brought out of her field she gets along just fine with the GSD.
> 
> My newest toli a 6 month male does NOT like the farm-dog and is showing his dominance over her. However because all of our parent stock protect the farm-dog and respect her they in turn bring swift correction to the new pup for intimidating the farm-dog.
> 
> Different scenarios with different dogs. We do not allow our farm-dog or GSD to go into any of the livestock fields. PERIOD.
> We do bring all of our LGD's out of their fields and into the house. They get house time on the weekends. Dividing the days and the teams...for special off duty time and family time. We LOVE our LGD's!


This was very helpful, thank you for sharing your LGD and Farm Dog schedules. Your comment have me a much better idea of what the day to day role of a LGD should look like. *Total noob*


----------



## june2013

Is there a list, or even an existence, of LGDs that can withstand the *heat?* Every LGD I seem to find has a very thick coat and many pet websites have a warning that they can overheat and to keep them cool with the AC running when it's hot out. I know that they can withstand seasonal changes but what about a place that's almost never cold? Like Texas or California? I heard Anatolian Shepherds are the best, but surely, there must be something else?


----------



## Southern by choice

june2013 said:


> Is there a list, or even an existence, of LGDs that can withstand the *heat?* Every LGD I seem to find has a very thick coat and many pet websites have a warning that they can overheat and to keep them cool with the AC running when it's hot out. I know that they can withstand seasonal changes but what about a place that's almost never cold? Like Texas or California? I heard Anatolian Shepherds are the best, but surely, there must be something else?



Most of the LGD breeds are long coated. The Anatolian/Kangal are the most common of the shorter haired LGD breeds. 
Spanish Mastiffs are available in the US but I am not sure of the status of genetic diversity as there are very few here so possibility of too much inbreeding/linebreeding. 

The Toli's have an incredibly thick coat but shed out well and they do well in hot climates. 

Many cross the Anatolians with other LGD breeds and often those dogs end up short haired.

A LGD breed crossed with another LGD breed is an LGD.


----------

